# Headshot Ad Feedback?



## DGMPhotography (Apr 5, 2017)

Would love your feedback!






Being used on social media.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 5, 2017)

Well... the first thing that leaps out at me is, how do I contact you?  You need telephone #, e-mail, etc.  I wouldn't advertise a specific session length; aside from anything else, if you need an hour to do headshots?   What happens if I'm not satisfied? Lastly, I would suggest referring to them as 'business portraits'... it has a more upscale sound to it.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 5, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Well... the first thing that leaps out at me is, how do I contact you?  You need telephone #, e-mail, etc.  I wouldn't advertise a specific session length; aside from anything else, if you need an hour to do headshots?   What happens if I'm not satisfied? Lastly, I would suggest referring to them as 'business portraits'... it has a more upscale sound to it.



I should have clarified - this ad's usage will be on social media. So my contact info will be available when I'm posting (i.e. "message me").


----------



## KmH (Apr 5, 2017)

You're committing to shooting head shots for a full hour.
Since you're only promising 3-5 finished photos, what if you can get it done in 15 minutes or less?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 5, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Well... the first thing that leaps out at me is, how do I contact you?  You need telephone #, e-mail, etc.  I wouldn't advertise a specific session length; aside from anything else, if you need an hour to do headshots?   What happens if I'm not satisfied? Lastly, I would suggest referring to them as 'business portraits'... it has a more upscale sound to it.
> ...


Okay, and I"m a 60 year old senior lawyer who doesn't "message"...


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 5, 2017)

KmH said:


> You're committing to shooting head shots for a full hour.
> Since you're only promising 3-5 finished photos, what if you can get it done in 15 minutes or less?



Good point - you both have mentioned that, so I will remove that part. Ambiguity is probably better for that, and it makes the ad simpler. And I think I'll be changing the 3-5 to 5-10 (not important). 



tirediron said:


> Okay, and I"m a 60 year old senior lawyer who doesn't "message"...



Fair enough. But my target market is the people who are using social media, since that's where I'll be posting the ad. But I suppose I could at least include an email address.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 5, 2017)

a few thoughts.

edited _*and*_ retouched? whats the difference? what does both get you compared to just edited OR retouched?
3-5 finished photos? as apposed to what? unfinished ones? incomplete ones?
i would combine that into "3-5 edited photos."

drop the "full 1 hour" thing or people will expect that regardless of how fast you get the shots done.
maybe "up to 1 hour" would be better.

satisfaction guarantee? how?  what if they are not satisfied?

"all this for only $150" sounds like a 0300 infomercial.
im expecting to see "if you act now" or "call in the next 15 minutes and we'll double your order for free"


maybe something like...

Up to one hour session in studio or on location
packages including edited photos starting at $150.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 5, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> a few thoughts.
> 
> edited _*and*_ retouched? whats the difference? what does both get you compared to just edited OR retouched?
> 3-5 finished photos? as apposed to what? unfinished ones? incomplete ones?
> ...



Good feeedback. I guess it does sound a bit commercial-esque. I always offer to reshoot if a client isn't satisfied - that's what I mean by guarantee.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 5, 2017)

tirediron said:


> the first thing that leaps out at me is, how do I contact you? You need telephone #, e-mail, etc



Actually the youngster may have a point. One of our "young" friends and neighbors, sells home decorator stuff  on Facebook. Every now and then she will put a web site address in the posting, but most times she puts a picture of the item and tells people to message her. Apparently it hasn't been a problem for my wife to get in touch with her  Nor has it been a problem for all the other women in the valley, as she does quite well with it.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 5, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > the first thing that leaps out at me is, how do I contact you? You need telephone #, e-mail, etc
> ...


Not disagreeing, but there are still plenty of people out there who don't/can't/won't and IMO, a photography business is NOT one, in this day and age, where one can afford to miss any potential customers.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 5, 2017)

You may want to rethink posting a photo with lots of text to Facebook (if that's one of the places you'll be posting this). Their algorithm will crush your organic reach with lots of text in a photo, FYI...


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 5, 2017)

jsecordphoto said:


> You may want to rethink posting a photo with lots of text to Facebook (if that's one of the places you'll be posting this). Their algorithm will crush your organic reach with lots of text in a photo, FYI...



No, they changed their ad algorithm. So text is no longer an issue. But simpler is always better. And I boost my ads anyway.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 6, 2017)

Here is a new version, based on the feedback I've gotten thus far.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2017)

Much improved on the text, I think that nails it.  I'm not sure about the image though...  I find the crop a little awkward and she looks to me like she's got shoulders a linebacker would kill for.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 6, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Much improved on the text, I think that nails it.  I'm not sure about the image though...  I find the crop a little awkward and she looks to me like she's got shoulders a linebacker would kill for.



Haha, that's partly the reason I cropped it. Maybe I'll liquify some things.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 6, 2017)

text is good. 
for the picture though, i would go with what you figure a "professional headshot" would be, or what you figure your clients will be looking for.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 6, 2017)

looks like someone just learned about photoshop layer effects...

these look like HS student work.   I'd suggest hiring a designer.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 6, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> text is good.
> for the picture though, i would go with what you figure a "professional headshot" would be, or what you figure your clients will be looking for.



Yeah, I wanted something a little more inviting. I'll look some more.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 6, 2017)

Braineack said:


> looks like someone just learned about photoshop layer effects...
> 
> these look like HS student work.   I'd suggest hiring a designer.



You are very good at being condescending, my friend.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 6, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > text is good.
> ...



just needs a little more fine tuning. 
remember, its going to be displayed on social media sites for web browsing on computers and phones, not on the cover of Vogue or Mustache aficionado


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 6, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > looks like someone just learned about photoshop layer effects...
> ...


That's one of his best attributes.  And cynacism all in the name of veiled positive feedback. 

I like the adjustments since the first post.
just find a professional female model headshot.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hey don't knock the choice of models. Let the anorexic twiggy look go away forever. Real men don't feel threatened by real women with a little meat and muscle on them.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 6, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Hey don't knock the choice of models. Let the anorexic twiggy look go away forever. Real men don't feel threatened by real women with a little meat and muscle on them.



whos knocking the choice of models? its not the model thats the issue,  but if hes going to use it to advertise professional headshots, thats the type of photo that should be used.
the pose is the issue. not the model


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 6, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey don't knock the choice of models. Let the anorexic twiggy look go away forever. Real men don't feel threatened by real women with a little meat and muscle on them.
> ...



Talking about the earlier comment about shoulders looking like a linebacker. I'm also not so sure he hasn't already made a good choice. Quoting your earlier comment "_remember, its going to be displayed on social media sites for web browsing on computers and phones, not on the cover of Vogue or Mustache aficionado_" . This young lady looks pretty, and a whole lot more like a representative of what a quality portrait would look like of an everyday person. Kinda like when I put on a suit.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 6, 2017)

Okay, here's a different take. I've noticed some peers going this route of just posting a photo, and including their details in their post.. So something like this as a Facebook post, with a bit of design on the photo:

Headshots by Daryll Morgan Photography - $150 for full portrait session, including choice of location, 2 outfits, and 5-10 edited photos. Creativity included! Message me, or contact me at info@daryllmorgan.com. See the rest of my work at www.daryllmorgan.com. Discounts available for students, military, and non-profit.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 6, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> ...Talking about the earlier comment about shoulders looking like a linebacker.    ...


Just to clarify, the "shoulders" comment was mine, and was in no way meant as a comment on the physical attributes of the model, rather it referred to the fact that, IMO, the choice of pose and crop and layout of the ad placed her shoulder and arm in such a position as to make them appear much larger than they should.  This goes back to posing basics, "Whatever is closest to the camera will appear largest" and the reason we generally ask models to lean forward ever so slightly. 



smoke665 said:


> ...This young lady looks pretty, and a whole lot more like a representative of what a quality portrait would look like of an everyday person.


 Absolutely no argument there at all, BUT... what is being advertised are headshots, NOT traditional portraits, and there are distinct differences.  I think if the OP displayed the full image of the young lady in version two, it would be a very good image, but as-cropped and used as a hook for headshots or business portraits?  I don't think it's the best choice.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 6, 2017)

@tirediron no disrespect intended toward your comment, I've read enough of your posts to realize you were talking from a technical standpoint.  I merely referenced the shoulders comment because there always seems to be an inclination to show the model with perfect features in advertising. The reality is the people that buy those products "don't" have perfect features. I enjoy your Vets images so much, because these are real people, who have lived real lives, and your portraits reflect that. JMO but the OP was talking about putting it on FB, were it will be viewed by real people, but then again given the vanity of people, they might want to believe they to will look like the perfect model if the OP does their photo.  Might be interesting to try both and see which brings the most responses.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 6, 2017)

Alright, boys, let's play nice. Play nice and talk about my latest iteration pretty please.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Apr 6, 2017)

To me the problem was the image was too casual and didn't show her in the best way. Seems like for head shots the subjects need to look more work ready or work appropriate. The above is a nice portrait of her but still not professional looking to be usable as a head shot for job searching.

Look into how to do ad layout; you're somewhat reinventing the wheel trying to figure it out. There are resources out there. Your emphasis seems to be getting followers and probably you need to expand that and take your marketing further. I did a webinar thru ASMP that was about marketing using social media. Find resources there or thru PPA, etc.

I think too you still need to keep working at bringing up your skill level to be more consistent so you can be competitive. Some portraits are lovely and others seem to need work on expressions and posing. There are some really nice event/performance photos but some look like there was cropping and enlarging or lack of framing; you need to consistently get good compositions with good backgrounds. The text on your site could use some editing too; I'm not clear from what you wrote exactly what you're trying to express to site visitors. 

The cosplay section seems much more consistent in quality. I wonder if that's because that's more of a passion, and you may have spent more time (and practice) with that. Keep working at consistency elsewhere and think about what do you want to do - continue with events and portraits? or specialize more in performance and cosplay photography? Sometimes people seem to do well with a particular niche or specialization and get known for being good at it.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 6, 2017)

My plan is to promote mostly to the theatre/acting community. And being more casual and "real" is desired there.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 7, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > looks like someone just learned about photoshop layer effects...
> ...



Did you want honest feedback?

The first thing I thought of when I saw the first, was those ads on buzzfeed that are all like "This guy took a picture of his girlfriend and you'll never guess what he saw".

The choice of photo is almost comical; I _know_ you have better work than that.  This wasn't a critique on the photo, but I wouldn't be putting this shot/pose/edit out there for the world to decide if they should hire you or not.  We can get into that later if you want...

The rest of the design just look very novice--It's not modern, fresh, elegant, compelling, or enticing.  The thick border with the gradient, the poor choice in font, the lack of any typography whatsoever, the color choices, the fat horizontal rule.  Seriously, it reminds me of someone just learning desktop publishing.  This is someone's first impression of you, you need to draw them in, not only by the service you will be providing them, but just in general for them to bother to you at your ad.  You need to sell your work, convince someone that it's worth $150 for your photography, and convince them that you're a legit professional photographer.  Your ads don't do this.

Now just take a gander at what $5 designs you can buy from someone with an actual design background: Photographer ad | Etsy

I'm pretty sure even you can see the difference.  Especially one like this: Facebook Marketing for Photographers - Instant Download - Senior Facebook Ad Advertising Template - Facebook Ad Template PSD


----------



## Braineack (Apr 7, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> My plan is to promote mostly to the theatre/acting community. And being more casual and "real" is desired there.



if this is the case, then you should showcase headshots/portraits directed to this target market...which you are not doing.


----------



## JonA_CT (Apr 7, 2017)

Braineack said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > My plan is to promote mostly to the theatre/acting community. And being more casual and "real" is desired there.
> ...



And have a headshots/business portrait/whatever you want to call them section on your website. I clicked through to it last night (and to your facebook page), and didn't see any other work on that (or on senior/graduation pictures for that matter). If I were thinking about hiring you, I'd want to see that work on your webpage. As it stands right now, it looks like you are primarily interested in fashion or event photography. I think it's worth streamlining your website or maybe maintaining a different section to showcase the things that you aren't looking to actively market.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 7, 2017)

Braineack said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



That's better, now just a little nicer and you'd be golden! But I get your point. I think I'll stick with my last iteration and just let my work speak for itself and not worry about making an "ad." That might turn people off anyway.



JonA_CT said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



Fair enough. I will look into that.


----------

